# herping in the U.S.



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

just wondering, if you could go to any one area in the states and go collecting, where would it be? the sonoran desert, south florida, eastern woodlands, specific places or whatever. if you could magically be there for one day, where would it be and what would you be looking for? a gila monster maybe? or a coral snake perhaps? find you a california king in lake elsinore? use your imagination! have some fun with it. you might want a bucket of salamanders for all i know.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i guess you guys just like watching it on T.V.!:lol2:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

wouldnt go collecting but id love to see a ratlle snake in its naturl habitat


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Either a trip to the Everglades to see what's about (see if I can find a pet burm or two LOL) or Texas to play with some rattlers!!: victory:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

definatly to find a gila monster!!! wherever one may be!! :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you'd like catching a big nasty eastern diamond back!! that gets the blood pumping!!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

some of you i can imagine would try to get on the plane back to england with a knapsack chocked full of stuff!!:lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I'd bet it does. A friend had an adult and it was a bit stroppy!

I think it fell off the hook and landed on the floor in front of him and his missus told him to get rid


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

HABU said:


> some of you i can imagine would try to get on the plane back to england with a knapsack chocked full of stuff!!:lol2:


Snakes on a plane.......maybe if I found an eastern indigo or two!:lol2:


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Either a trip to the Everglades to see what's about (see if I can find a pet burm or two LOL) or Texas to play with some rattlers!!: victory:


i have been to the everglades for a day and it is so good!!! little scary tho!!! massive alligators everywhere


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2: good plan habu a gila in the hand luggage should be ok shouldnt it? :lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> i have been to the everglades for a day and it is so good!!! little scary tho!!! massive alligators everywhere


I've been on a boat there too!:no1: Alligators rule


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i've worked with indigos. nothing, i mean nothing like them! a big indigo is a sight to behold! hope you have handled them otherwise, you are really missing something special!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

HABU said:


> i've worked with indigos. nothing, i mean nothing like them! a big indigo is a sight to behold! hope you have handled them otherwise, you are really missing something special!


Had 2 friends with them but never handled one

They are hard to get hold of over here now due to their protected status.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i lived in fort myers florida right next to alligator alley. talk about great times hiking in the woods! nice. i loved it!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i guess indigos would be expensive there?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

HABU said:


> i lived in fort myers florida right next to alligator alley. talk about great times hiking in the woods! nice. i loved it!


Still got all your limbs intact?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

HABU said:


> i guess indigos would be expensive there?


Funnily enough not as expensive as you might think. I've seen 'em at £250 (from a breeder) but it's not v.often they appear for sale.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

tough choice I would have to say arizona desert but there are others too that hard to decide


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

arizona! a magical place. you would not be even slightly disappointed!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Funnily enough not as expensive as you might think. I've seen 'em at £250 (from a breeder) but it's not v.often they appear for sale.


well, to me that is expensive but then, everything over there seems expensive. like, right now, a quid is worth $2 us but with prices there i just treat a pound as a dollar and most things seem right that way. give me the normal price for a snake there and i'll tell you what it costs here


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

HABU said:


> well, to me that is expensive but then, everything over there seems expensive. like, right now, a quid is worth $2 us but with prices there i just treat a pound as a dollar and most things seem right that way. give me the normal price for a snake there and i'll tell you what it costs here


Amazon basin emerald £5:Na_Na_Na_Na:

I wish.

I know US prices are way cheaper usually and have read many of your posts telling us how cheap the snake we've just bought there is. I think the whole of RFUK needs to move to the US!:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i never try to rub in the differences. but i figure that sometimes folks would like to know what things are worth in other places. i just get sticker shock sometimes when i see what people pay over there. it scares me sometimes. like a ball python (royal) hatchling costs me 7 quid.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

HABU said:


> i never try to rub in the differences. but i figure that sometimes folks would like to know what things are worth in other places. i just get sticker shock sometimes when i see what people pay over there. it scares me sometimes. like a ball python (royal) hatchling costs me 7 quid.



:|:|:|


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I have seen CF for £11.

How much for a Green Tree Python over there? cheapest i have seen here is £250.:grin1: How much for a Gila? If you cant catch your own?


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

HABU said:


> arizona! a magical place. you would not be even slightly disappointed!


The only problem Arizona is so huge and so much to trek over. Plenty of inverts and reptiles to find


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Andy said:


> I have seen CF for £11.
> 
> How much for a Green Tree Python over there? cheapest i have seen here is £250.:grin1: How much for a Gila? If you cant catch your own?


i bought my GTP for 100 quid + shipping. a gila runs about 700-1200 quid. all cb's


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

spider_mad said:


> The only problem Arizona is so huge and so much to trek over. Plenty of inverts and reptiles to find


arizona is two states really. you have the desert and then the green mountains. it's really bi-polar.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Wish GTPs were that cheap here...Gilas are around the same price I think. i have only seen them for sale once though.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

me too! it's a shame. i think(and no one get mad) people try to sell for what the market will bear with a vengence. instead of seeing what they go for, calculated your costs with a fair profit margin (because you are spreading the faith) and prices would drop. we just have so much competition, you can't be greedy.
i sold my baby biak.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I dont think there are many breeding Gilas in the UK. I know of one bloke who has had eggs i think but never managed to get them hatched. I can see the prices of boas dropping in the UK soon alot of people are buying the morphs.

Oh and in answer to your question that barry.m.goldwater range place whatever its called. Saw steve irwin on tv there looked quite good!:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Andy said:


> I dont think there are many breeding Gilas in the UK. I know of one bloke who has had eggs i think but never managed to get them hatched. I can see the prices of boas dropping in the UK soon alot of people are buying the morphs.
> 
> Oh and in answer to your question that barry.m.goldwater range place whatever its called. Saw steve irwin on tv there looked quite good!:lol2:


i never apprieciated being here as much as since i joined the forum. now when i go in the woods i can't help but to think about how many on the forum would enjoy this day here. oh, except mexico, that place really makes you apreciate the states but for different reasons!:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

for sale today for 700 quid!!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

oo quick get it sent to me NOW!! :lol2:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I'd have one tommorow if i didnt have the f*ck about getting a licence for a reptile that has never killed anyone! Oh but I saw a 16 year old buying a 17 foot retic the other day (didnt really but you get my point!):grin1:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

see www.kingsnake.com classifieds under venomous. got some cool cobras too!:lol2: no DWA!:lol2:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

the copperheads are very nice looking :grin1:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

but where i live they outside. the best place i've found to collect them is about 100 miles away in portsmouth, ohio. shawnee state forrest. my camping spot. look it up sometime. wilderness. about 70,000 acres of woodland, bears and such and no one ever goes there. i have it all to myself. i can hoot and holler all i want!:lol2:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

sounds good. The woods near me >>Forestry Commission - Dalby Forest - The Great Yorkshire Forest, North Yorkshire, England.

never seen snakes there though!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

HABU said:


> but where i live they outside. the best place i've found to collect them is about 100 miles away in portsmouth, ohio. shawnee state forrest. my camping spot. look it up sometime. wilderness. about 70,000 acres of woodland, bears and such and no one ever goes there. i have it all to myself. i can hoot and holler all i want!:lol2:


sounds awesome habu i absolutely love copperheads they are truly stunning, if im ever in the states again i will check it out


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here's where i go herping! What


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i thought folks would like this link i found it funny! i've posted it before


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I have to say the title "dirtbaggin'" made me think it was going to be about something else lol!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

was it funny?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

bumpidy bump bump bump ..... c'mon guys! you got native snakes, lets hear your "if i could" stories!!! i won't tell!!:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

HABU said:


> if you could go to any one area in the states and go collecting, where would it be?


This might be cheatin,n may already have been said (I aint read whole thread sorry habu  ) But i'd have to go to where serpenco is based n get me some sexy corn morphs...sorry to be boring! 


Katie


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

what? i am dense. go where? :grin1:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

SerpenCo.com Shopping Cart - Home

mmmm lavender blood reds *drool*

Katie


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

jeez, we got so many corn breeders here it nuts. where do you think almost all morphs come from? corns are nothing here even though lots of people collect them. most you can't give away.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Corn Snakes 4


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

ahhh kathy love...mmmm wouldn't mind some of her snakeys too.. tell u what Habu.. get me some sent over luv? 


Katie


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

in florida, when i wanted a corn i just go find one!:lol2: but it did always , and still does, when i lived there, to see one squished in the parking lot because i knew somebody would have loved to have it and would pay all kinds of money for equipment to keep it happy. so you see, that puts me in an odd position.


----------



## aj2307 (Apr 14, 2007)

if i could,i would fly my arse over to HABUs place and he would take me to the middle of the woods(please dont get worried at this point)or wherver,and catch some snakeys,i dont care where we went as long as there was lots of snakes,it sounds fun over there.and even though i have all day everyday to do what ever i want over here,i could really let my hair down over there.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

when i first joined this forum, i was stupid. i was insensitive to the fact that people in great britain have a limited ability to go herping there. and even then, they have laws that restrict herping in the UK. people were disussing how to take care of garter snakes and such. things in my back yard. nothing special about them. getting in trouble for catching a snake was alien to me. and the prices of things blew my mind. i'd talk shop but it sounded like i was rubbing in the fact that i could and do catch things like rat snakes like it's nothing. i've lived everywhere basically in the US and have always gone herping where ever i was. so i've caught many, many things. for me, catching things in the field, like steve irwin would, was second nature to me. field work was half the hobby to me. but in the UK, that part was mostly missing. so i tried to share some stories about herping so that some could experience it vicariously. instead, i think it comes off as me bragging. but if you haven't caught a corn or king, you are missing something to me.


----------



## aj2307 (Apr 14, 2007)

i'd like to hear your stories,as would the majority of the forum i think,so share your stoies HABU


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

no, it's like describing to a hungry man what your cheese burger tastes like. like me, if somebody from guyana told me about catching emerald tree boas, i'd hang on every word. but that's just me.


----------



## aj2307 (Apr 14, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:i want to hear some of your stories,if people dont want ot hear your stories they shouldnt come in your thread lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

they will come up sometime


----------



## aj2307 (Apr 14, 2007)

pfft,im going to bed,in the meantime you be deciding on which one of your trips to tell me about,if its not on thid forum by tommoro...they'll be trouble old man...TROUBLE!

what i meant by this was,my dearest HABU,please will you type one of your stories up whilst i sleep,if not,this isnt a problem,but i will be dissapointed 

g'night


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

night


----------

